# toy hauler questions



## rtoreson (Sep 5, 2006)

My wife and I are looking into purchasing a toy hauler.  I currently own a 2005 Ford 150 Crew Cab 1/2 ton.  I really like my pickup and don't want a new one.  So I need to find a trailer that I can haul with that truck.  I have heard a lot of good things about the Rage' brand and am interested in any feedback both on what my truck can tow as well as any info on toy hauler brands.  I'm planning on putting three quads in the trailer.   Thanks for any and all info guys.


----------



## hertig (Sep 5, 2006)

Re: toy hauler questions

I think your truck is not going to be up to the task.  1/2 ton pickups generally are not great for towing significant loads.  The dealer may claim that you can tow 7000 pounds, but in reality you probably should keep it to 5000 pounds or less.  Toy haulers are a 'house trailer with a garage', and so tend to be fairly heavy.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 5, 2006)

RE: toy hauler questions

Hey rtoreson, welcome to the forum,  You are probably going to need at least a 3/4 ton truck with a tow package.  Depending on how heavy the trailer you choose is, you may even need a diesel to do the job properly.  When you add the toy weight to the trailer weight and all the supplies , fuel, water, warm bodies, fuel you are going to be towing a pretty heavy trailer.  Most of the tow haulers I've seen have 3 axels which is a good indicator of a super heavy trailer.  Even a 2 axel toy hauler is going to be on the heavy side.  Good luck.


----------



## rtoreson (Sep 6, 2006)

Re: toy hauler questions

Thanks guys.  I believe my truck is rated to tow about 8500 pounds, I know that doesn't mean it can.  I have the 5.4 L V8 with an 3.73 axle ratio.  I've found some of the xtra lite tow haulers that were around 6000.  I've towed a couple of boats with my truck that were in the 3500 to 4000 range and it did great.  I know there has got to be something out there for me.  I plan on using a EZ lift system that can balance out some of the weight.


----------



## hertig (Sep 6, 2006)

Re: toy hauler questions

That 8500 pounds is with no accessories installed in the truck, no cargo, no passangers.  Nothing but a 150 pound driver and a bit of gas.

Is that 6000 pounds GVW or empty weight?  how much do the 3 quads weight and is the CCC of that 6000 pound trailer capable of carrying that, plus all your other stuff, including water, quad gas and some sewage?

FWIW, my GMC truck with the 6.0 L gas V8 engine and the 410 gears struggled to get my 6500 pound trailer (loaded) up any hills.

I'd say you could probably tow 5000 without problems except for slowing on hills.  6000 should be a possibility if you don't load the truck up much.  7000 would probably be a bit much under most conditions.

In any case, I'd suggest actually weighing the truck (loaded for travel) to find out what you can really tow (GCWR - truck weight) and whether the pin weight of the trailer would overload either the GVWR or rear GAWR of the truck.  Also, I'd suggest weighing the truck and trailer before hitting the road, to make sure you haven't crept over any truck or trailer limits.


----------



## s.harrington (Sep 11, 2006)

Re: toy hauler questions

Artic Fox/Desert Fox makes a very small toy hauler that you can pull with a 1/2 ton Ford.  Saw one this weekend pulled by a F150 4x4.  The guy had a quad and dirt bike in it but not a lot of gear.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 11, 2006)

Re: toy hauler questions

You know John, you say over and over that your 6.0 "struggled to tow 6500 up any hill".   I am sorry to say this, and, honestly I am not intending to start an arguement, but I have three customers right now towing 8,800-9,400 & 10,600lb. fifth wheels with 2500HD's and they each have the 6.0 with 4.10 gears.  They are happy with their rigs.  Sorry again, but the engine can tow what GM says it will tow.


----------



## hertig (Sep 11, 2006)

Re: toy hauler questions

I'm glad that not everyone has the problems I've had; aside from this, the truck is great.  And it will do the job, just a bit anxious getting it up hills at highway speeds towing the trailer.  Perhaps GMC has made improvements to the engine since 2001.  Or perhaps my truck or possibly even the trailer has a defect.  The trailer is gone, so its not a problem for me any more, just want people to be aware that the 2001 6.0L GM engine might possibly have a problem towing.  I did forget that the year does not appear in my signature any more, and that is important information with this warning.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 11, 2006)

Re: toy hauler questions

You may have something about 2001, the ones who are towing the 8,800 and 9,400lb trailers both have a 2002's.   The other one has a 2005.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 11, 2006)

RE: toy hauler questions

The year can have alot to do with it.  By now ya'll know how great the Dodge CTD is.  Right?  My 1995 Dodge CDT (4.10 gears) would climb any hill.  Just needed a lot of time.  I could tow my trailer up a 6% grade for miles on end at 30mph in 3rd gear with my emergency blinkers going full blast.  My "03" Dodge CDT (3.73 gears) will take the same 6% grade at 70Mph in 5th gear.  The newer ones will go even faster.  Time conquers all.  Probably get me before long. :dead:


----------



## Wingnut90 (Nov 10, 2006)

RE: toy hauler questions

Hey, I just bought a Jayco Octane 28foot and I tow it with the same truck.  I load it with three 400EX and a little 1969 Z50.  It will sleep the family, wife, and two kids, with all the stuff.  I don't fly up the hills, but I do get up them.  I was in the same boat, I didn't want to buy a new truck.  I looked at a lot of units and I am so happy with the Jayco.  Good luck and happy camping.


----------

